# Gutes Headset(Gaming+Musik)



## LectricSky (26. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,
Ich suche ein neues Headset und wollte fragen, was ihr mir so empfehlen würdet.
Ein paar Dinge, die darunter zu berücksichtigen sind:
Budget: max. 80 Euro
Was habe ich damit vor? : Hauptsächlich Musik hören & Computer Gaming(keine Ego Shooter) (spiele eher MMORPG's oder RTS Spiele wie League of Legends, Dota 2 etc. )
Es sollte auch ein relativ gutes Mikrofon haben mit so Dingen wie Rauschunterdrückung(sollte ja in dem Preis drin sein oder?)

Das einzige was ich bisher so gutes gefunden hab ist dieses hier Sennheiser PC 161 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (26. Dezember 2011)

Lesen und dann nochmal posten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html



mfg alex


----------



## LectricSky (26. Dezember 2011)

Aktualisierung nach der Einführung:
-Es sollte geschlossen sein.
-Soundkarte (meine Teufel C200 haben eine integrierte USB-Soundkarte, hat sich das damit erledigt?)
-max. Budget, wie gesagt, 80 Euro maximal
-Spiele
40% Serien/Filme(falls man das in eine Schublade packen darf, bin ein sehr großer Serienfan -> gehört täglich dazu.)
40% RTS-Spiele wie Warcraft, League of Legends, Command and Conquer, Anno, bald auch Dota 2 / Diablo 3
15% MMORPG's wie World of Warcraft
und die restlichen 5% sind nicht relevant (eben allerlei und nicht aufzählbar)

Und der Musikgeschmack..
50% Rap / Hip Hop
30% Rock
10% House, Electro, Trance 
5% allerlei mal wieder, was einem eben so gefällt -> wieder nicht relevant 
Muss dabei auch sagen, die unteren 15%, also House usw. würde ich dann aber auch eher auf meinen Boxen hören, denn da hab ich dann auch meinen Bass usw.. 

Hoffe ich habe diesmal genug Informationen angegeben

Edit: gibt es zwischen den dreien größere Unterschiede (in Form von Erfahrungen eurerseits oder wissenstechnischen Empfehlungen?)
Sennheiser PC 161
Sennheiser PC 330 (soll wohl sehr unbequem sein  )
SteelSeries Siberia v2
Gaming Headset SteelSeries 7H (hab in einigen Rezensionen gelesen da gibt es Verarbeitungsfehler, ein Kratzen wenn das Kabel z.B. das Tshirt berührt in der linken Ohrmuschel?)


----------



## LectricSky (26. Dezember 2011)

*push*


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. Dezember 2011)

Nach dem Einkaufsführer solltest du eigentlich die Nachteile von Headsets im Vergleich zu Kopfhörern kennen. Du bleibst also dabei, dass für dich nur ein Headset in Frage kommt? Außerdem, der Einkaufsführer ist doch deutlich genug. Such dir eins aus und fertig, hier haben nicht viele Vergleiche zwischen versch. Headsets.


P.s. Doppelposts werden hier nicht geduldet. Das fördert auch nicht die Lesebereitschaft der User Das Gegenteil ist wohl eher der Fall, wie du ja an den Antworten siehst


----------



## Madz (27. Dezember 2011)

> Nach dem Einkaufsführer solltest du eigentlich die Nachteile von  Headsets im Vergleich zu Kopfhörern kennen. Du bleibst also dabei, dass  für dich nur ein Headset in Frage kommt? Außerdem, der Einkaufsführer  ist doch deutlich genug. Such dir eins aus und fertig, hier haben nicht  viele Vergleiche zwischen versch. Headsets.


Ganz meine Meinung. Die Sennheiser PC 1X0/1X1 Reihe hatte ich schon komplette und würde sie heute keinem Kopfhörer mehr vorziehen.


----------

